# Dorsch



## BoernOut (10. Oktober 2000)

Hi @ alltja auch für Dorsch ahb ich ein rezept auf lager!!! Ich verrate nur so viel er ist paniert und gebraten. !Exquisit! Mail mir wenn ihr da rezept haben wollt!!MFG 
BoernOut


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. Oktober 2000)

Also wenn ich vom Hochseeangeln komme und Hunger habe ist der Dorsch natürlich zu frisch zum Braten. Der zerfällt.
Ich drehe die Filet´s durch den Fleischwolf dann säuern, salzen, Pfeffer und Eigelb je nach Menge der Fischmasse. Dann Klösse Rollen und und Panieren (muß aber nicht sei) im siedenden Öl gebraten ist total geil.

------------------
****Petri Heil Jörg!****
*Moderator Kutterangeln*
****und Meerforelle!****


----------



## chippog (11. Oktober 2000)

dachte ich früher auch mit zu frisch zum braten und so. filets etwas salzen ein bischen liegen lassen, dann zum beispiel in weizen-, gar roggen-, normalem paniermehl oder gemahlenem knäckebrot wenden und bei kleiner (!!!sehr wichtig!!!) hitze vorsichtig braten. meiszt wärme ich die pfanne auf max, lege die filets rein und mach dann die hitze sofort runter. klappt eigentlich immer. mahlzeit, christian


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. Oktober 2000)

Hallo Feinschmecker!
Ich brate sämtliche Fische ob Filet oder Boulette in Öl. Das hat die höchste Temperatur und der Fisch wird schön knusprig besser als Sanella oder so was.
Bei Dorschfilet zum Beispiel mache ich dann eine Senfdillsoße dazu. Meine Family hört dann erst auf mit essen wenn nichts mehr da ist.
Guten Appetit Jörg!


----------



## chippog (11. Oktober 2000)

hallo jörg selber feinschmecker! ist man ja sowieso wenn der fisch so frisch ist! versuchs mal mit fangfrischem dorsch auf die nicht so heisse tour, es lohnt sich. es gibt andere fische die man besser scharf braten kann, zum beispiel knurrhahn, seewolf, lumb, seeskorpion, alles feste fische die das prima aushalten. an sonsten kann ich nur mein joghurtrezept unterm thema marinieren empfehlen. geht auch prima mit frischem fisch. die (milch)säure festigt den fisch etwas. ich lehne doch ab zitrone zum fisch zu nehmen, nicht weils nicht lecker ist, sondern weil ich die zu oft über nicht ganz so frische gekaufte fische tun musste. lass es dir schmeckenm, deinen frischen fang!! christian


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. Oktober 2000)

Na denn chippog!
Ich werde es versuchen mit deinem Jogurt rezept und nicht so viel Hitze. Mal sehen wenn es so weit war lasse ich es dich wissen.
Gruß Jörg!


----------



## MiCo (13. Oktober 2000)

Hallo an alle Dorschvertilger,
was ist so schlimm daran, wenn das Filet zerfällt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ich bereite meine Dorschfilets gerne folgendermaßen zu: Filets beidseitig salzen, pfeffern und mit Paprika und Curry würzen. Dazu eine Zwiebel in dünne Ringe schneiden und ab in die Pfanne. Wer will kann auch noch dünn geschnittenen frischen Paprika und Pilze dazugeben. Beim Braten zerfällt das Filet dann in leckere weiße Scheiben. Fertig ist die Dorschpfanne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hierfür eignen sich auch Stücke von Filets großer Dorsche, die man wegen ihrer Größe schon vorher kleinschneiden mußte. Allgemein gilt: frischen Dorsch vor dem Verzehr immer eine Nacht lang liegen lassen und nach einmaligen einfrieren und wieder auftauen ist immer mit Geschmacksverlusten zu rechnen.Aber niemals Dorschfilets durch den Fleischwolf! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Guten Hunger wünscht
Mico


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. Oktober 2000)

Hallo Mico!
Warum nicht Dorschfilet durch den Fleischwolf? Versuch es doch einfach mal.
Ist echt gut.
Kannst`de jedenfalls nicht vergleicen mit Mc Fisch bei dieser Fastfoot Kette.
Gruß Jörg!


----------



## chippog (15. Oktober 2000)

fleischwolf bin ich eigentlich auch kein freund von, zur not mit makrele oder lachs gemischter weisser fisch. aber was mico da mit frischem fisch macht, lässt mich echt grausen! da frier ich nun wasser um den frisch gefangenen fisch gleich auf eis legen zu können, renne fast nach hause, wo die pfanne griffbereit steht, vorsichtig gebraten, heile filets (vorher kleingestochen) ab in den mund, frischer, leckerer, gesünder, was weisz ich nicht alles, geht&acute;s nicht und da soll ich den fisch erst über nacht liegen lassen??????? etwas gehässig füge ich sogar noch hinzu: klar bei den gewürzen schmeckt das nicht so raus, dasz der fisch so lange gelegen hat, respektive, je länger der fisch liegt, desto mehr schmeckt er auch nach fisch, nur nicht mehr nach frischem. meine erfahrung, je frischer der fisch, desto weniger schmeckt er und vor allem desto besser schmeckt er auch, samt natürlich mit so wenig gewürzen wie möglich!!!! gerade auch bei dorsch!!! auszerdem kann ich der auslegung mit dem einfrieren nicht folgen. wenn ich einen dorsch aus dem wasser ziehe, ihn ausbluten lasse und dann direkt aufs eis lege, ihn dann zu hause filetiere und ohne umwege einfriere, ist der prima. den taue ich in lauwarmen wasser mit zirka einen esslöffel voll kochsalz per liter wasser auf. dann ist er sowohl gesalzen, alsauch fest in der konsistens. als regel gilt, fleisch langsam auftauen, da dann die zellen kaputt gehen und das fleisch mürber wird, fisch schnell auftauen, da sonst die zellen kaputt gehen und der fisch gerne matschig und eben überhaupt nicht fest wird. ist das aufgetaute filet richtig behandelt worden, kann es nach 24 stunden im gefrierer niemand von frischem fisch unterscheiden, nach einer woche ist das auch noch sehr schwer. ab dann gehen aber langsam die fischzellen im gefrierer kaputt und der geschmack läszt nach. dieses gilt allerdings nur für mageren fisch. fetter eingefrorener fisch lässt sich meiner ansicht nach prima als köder benutzen - ausschliesslich. wir angler haben mit die besten zutaten der welt für eine erstklassige mahlzeit! laszt uns auch was draus machen!!! zugegeben, ich übertreibe vielleicht ein wenig, aber zumindest nicht nur mein gaumen gibt mir recht.------------------
skit fiske wünscht aus göteborg christian, der chippog[2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von chippog am 15-10-2000 um 03:51.]


----------



## MiCo (15. Oktober 2000)

Hi chippog,
für die Qualität des Dorschfilets sind die ersten Stunden nach dem Fang des Fisches von maßgebender Bedeutung. Nach dem Fang muß dieser natürlich sofort getötet und gekehlt werden, damit er ausbluten kann. Danach schlachten und filitieren. Filets waschen und zum Abtropfen auf ein Sieb legen. Dieses erledige ich bereits beim Hochseeangeln in den Fahrzeiten des Kutters. Dann darauf achten, daß die Filets schattig und kühl lagern. Zu hause dann nochmals waschen, abtrocknen und einfrieren. Filets, die ich essen möchte lasse ich aus folgendem Grund noch über Nacht im Kühlschrank liegen. Würde ich sie sofort braten, würden diese sich förmlich in der Pfanne zusammenrollen. Über Nacht zersetzt sich die Struktur des Fisches jedoch dahingehend, das diese gelockert wird und das Filet sich nicht mehr so aufrollen kann. Fischgeruch entsteht immer dann, wenn der Fisch lange in seinen eigenen Eingeweiden lag und Filets nicht richtig abtropfen konnten und in ihrer eigenen Soße lagen. Beim Würzen hast Du natürlich Recht, daß dieses nur in Maßen geschehen darf, gerade bei so intensiven Gewürzen wie Curry usw.. Beim Einfrieren bleibe ich dabei, daß Fisch der eingefroren war, geschmacklich
mit frischem Fisch nicht mithalten kann.
Zum Fleschwolf(und Jörg)wollte ich nur anmerken, daß ich mich dagegen wehren würde ganze Filets dort einzudrehen. Mit Stücken von großen Dorschen, die zu dick zum Braten sind ist das natürlich anders.Gruß  MiCo


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. Oktober 2000)

Also wenn Ihr mich alle So seht tadelt wegen dem Fleischwolf, dann laßt mich zur Entschuldigung vorbringen das ich immer genügend Dorsch auf Vorrat habe. Also muß mann bei der Zubereitung immer mal was anderes machen. Auflauf, Filet,Soljanka oder eben Boulette. Schmeckt einfach alles gut. Wichtig ist doch nur das es allen schmeckt.
Zum Beispiel mit den Kindern wie im anderen Beitrag. Wenn ein Kind absolut kein Fisch isst. So eine Boulette wird vertilgt. Vorausgesetzt mann sagt nicht was das ist.
Gruß Jörg!


----------



## chippog (16. Oktober 2000)

hallo jörg! der verdacht kam mir schon eher, mit dem vielen dorsch und der abwechslung mit den kindern. würde ich dann auch so machen! leider gibt es hier nicht mehr so viel dorsch und zum glück noch einige andere arten, so dasz das problem bei mir nicht so auftaucht. zur not gibt es bei mir einige freunde und nachbar, die mir den dorsch auch aus der hand fressen würden. also: bei dorschschwemme her mit dem fleischwolf!! oftmals vergrabe ich mich allerdings auch in eines meiner vielen fischkochbücher. dann wird auch schon mal scharf, indisch gewürzt. 

------------------
skit fiske wünscht aus göteborg christian, der chippog


----------



## chippog (16. Oktober 2000)

hallo mico! ich sehe ich habe es mit jemandem zu tun der was von der sache versteht. töten und ausbluten lassen, da fängt die qualität an!! an sonsten ist das altern eines erstklassig behandelten ((mit salz(!)wasser) auf dem kutter gewaschenem und dann abgetrockneten) filets von dem produkt aus zeit und temperatur abhängig, alles laut untersuchungen norwegischer forscher zum thema fisch als nahrung. mit anderen worten je wärmer die filets liegen, desto schneller sind sie hinüber. im frühjahr, sommer und herbst ist für mich eis ein muss. wenn ich die filets zu hause noch mal wasche, mache ich das auch in salzwasser. süszwasser startet wenn auch kaum merkbar koagulation des filets und macht es obendrein wässriger. da wird die qualität nach dem einfrieren auch nicht so berauschend. auftauen tue ich wie gesagt auch in salzwasser und ich garantiere dir du wirst bei gleicher schonender zubereitung, ohne viel gewürz und so, keinen unterschied feststellen können, wenn die filets nicht länger als 24 stunden eingefrohren waren und innerhalb einer woche auch nicht so sehr viel qualitetsverschlechterung finden können. bei mir wirst du ganz bestimmt keinen fisch im eingeweidesaft liegen sehen. wenn du aber ein filet zwei drei tage im kühlschrank hast, dann riecht das meiner erfahrung nach auch schon ganz nett, klar ist nicht verdorben, aber frisch? optimal wäre die lagerung auf eis ohne direkten eiskontakt. gleich danach kommt zumindest für mich der gefrierer. warum sich bei dir die frischen filets aufrollen, ist mir nur erklärlich, wenn du die haut noch dran hast. an sonsten habe ich damit eigentlich keine probleme. folgender tipp mit ganz frischem fisch: die pfanne knallheisz mit etwas fett, das filet mit haut auf dieselbe legen, kurz scharf anbraten, vielleicht etwas weiszwein rein, deckel drauf und bei kleinster(!) hitze einfach stehen lassen: unten eher knusprig und oben gedämft... echt klasse, weiterhin leckere fischerlebnisse, kochversuche und------------------
skit fiske wünscht aus göteborg christian, der chippog[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von chippog am 16-10-2000 um 18:35.]


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. Oktober 2000)

Hallo Chippog!
Mann Du hast ja richtig viel Ahnung von Fisch und deren Filet. Bist Du zufällig Wissenschaftler oder so was. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich filetiere die Fische wasche sie und ab in Eisschrank, fertig. Ist aber sehr interessant für mich was Du da so alles schreibst ebenso Mico sein Beitrag. Macht weiter so. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Petri Heil Jörg!


----------



## chippog (17. Oktober 2000)

hallo jörg! danke für die blumen. bin metzgersohn (interesser für lebensmittel, allerdings mittlerweile mehr für fisch als für fleisch), chemiker (was aber eigentlich nicht so sehr viel mit dem ganzen zu tun hat, auszer das ich mir einen haufen literatur zum thema besorge unter anderem erstklassige norwegische bücher, wo wiederum das chemische wissen doch was hilft) und obendrein ganz fürchterlich an gutem essen interessiert (vorliebe wie gesagt fisch !!!). am anfang hat es mich eben auch ganz fürchterlich gestört einen guten fang nicht entsprechend in der küche würdigen zu können. zwei meiner anglerfreunde sind auch noch berufsköche... wie auch immer, hauptsache es schmeckt.

------------------
skit fiske wünscht aus göteborg christian, der chippog


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. Oktober 2000)

Nichts zu Danken Chippog, schreibe einfach nur mehr von Deinem Wissen. Ich denke mal das interessiert auch andere Kumpels auf dem Board.
Schön Gruß Jörg!


----------



## chippog (18. Oktober 2000)

hallo jörg und oder wer&acute;s wissen will! noch einen tipp zum einfrieren: die (in salzwasser) abgespühlten, abgetrockneten filets in eine plastiktüte geben, alle luft raus aus&acute;e tüte, den knoten weit weg vom fisch machen und dann so vorsichtig und so weit wie möglich das filet/die filets zu einem platten pakett formen. das friert viel schneller ein und taut natürlich auch viel schneller (in salzwasser) auf. gewisse auflaufrezepte lassen durchaus auch zu gefrorene filets in den backofen zu schieben. einige angelfreunde schaffen es immer wieder bis zu handballgrosze klumpen einzufrieren. falls ich beim auftauprozess zugegen bin, feixe ich immer wieder über die zu hörenden flüche... beschriftung ist natürlich auch immer recht nützlich, was ich im moment des einfrierens leider zu oft aus faulheit unterlasse. es ist dann gar nicht erfreulich zum beispiel seewolfilets zu dorschrezepten aufzutauen oder gar die falschen filets an freunde weiterzureichen. falls ich nicht zu faul bin nehme ich längliche papieretikette unter- oder oberhalb des knotens einmal um die tüte rum und auf sich selber zusammengeklebt(so gehen die nicht ganz so schnell ab), fischart, gewicht und vor allem auch datum erleichtern die entscheidung ob zur festmahlzeit oder für die katz. da ich ja doch bald wieder zum angeln rauskommen, friere ich wie folgt ein: magere fische nicht länger als drei monate, fette, wie lachs, apselut nicht länger als einen monat und makrelen samt heringe nur in besonderen fällen, nämlich als köder. bei grossen heringen, so um dreihundert gram, kann ich das einsalzen und spätere einlegen wärmstens empfehlen. mehr zeit mehr tipps... 

------------------
skit fiske wünscht aus göteborg christian, der chippog


----------

